# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  JABAS PARA TRANSPORTE DE PESCADO FRESCO

## Andres Berrocal Ger

Somos fabrica, y vendemos jabas para Pescado (40 litros capacidad). Nuestra fabrica esta ubicada en Av. El Santuario 1225 Zarate. Visite nuestra pagina web: www.conticoplas.com  Contacto: Andres Berrocal aberrocal@conticoplas.com   Tel: 941451418 (rpc) Precio: S/24.5 incl. IGV x Unidad. También tenemos pallets plásticos y jabas cosecheras y para pollos. Atendemos a todo el Peru.Temas similares: Jabas para Pollo y pavo Fabrica jabas cosecheras, agricolas, para pollos EXPORTADORES DE PESCADO MARINO PARA BELGICA 2012: Año de lluvias. Bueno para arroz y alerta para la papa y el transporte Ucayali destina S/. 400 mil para reactivación de piscigranjas y producción de pescado

----------

